# Halloween in Oklahoma



## kakugori (Aug 26, 2013)

I've been to the Hex House once, a couple years back. It was great! The zombie thing, meh, but the main attraction was entertaining. Seems like the big draw.

There's a few others, haunted trail... not sure what all exactly. I don't have much time to go to stuff anymore, since I'm usually too busy with my own haunt and now doing the mortuary thing on the weekends too. (I'm not in Oklahoma, but just over the line into Arkansas.)


----------



## Gym Whourlfeld (Jan 22, 2003)

I tell people I am open every night of the year. I no sooner tell them this than they ask me if I have ever been to "This Haunt" OR "That Haunt?"
We once tried to pick one night we would be closed. What ever night we tried ,some people would be "Unhappy" with our choice.
Leave a message on our answering machine telling them we would be closed a certain evening made very little difference to most people,or so it sure seemed!
We do see nights when nobody shows up,stormy nights,snow storm nights,or if some big sporting event is on TV,but of course nobody ever calls us to tell us they decided not to be here,.. well, hardly ever?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Since I came on board Guthrie Haunts has undergone 6 months of remodeling. 90% of scenes are new or given major renovation. Please come and check us out!


----------



## scareme (Jan 18, 2009)

Hey there. I was on the Reed Ranch Haunted Hay Ride, but that was several years ago. I'm not sure it's still running. I'd like to see the Guthrie Haunts. Were you at the Underground Carnival last March?


----------



## Yubney (Sep 14, 2009)

Not the last but the year before.


----------

